# Nuthin fancy,bench grinder exhaust



## BWSmith

This is a "dump" style exhaust for bench grinder.Main reason for post is to illustrate how you can make a manifold or sub-assembly for DC parts.In this case,because the grinder endplates have to come off to access wheels,the exhaust has to....well its easier...if they come off as a sub-assembly.

Its just std 3" "stuff" from sLowes.....pop riveted together w/"boxing" plates to strengthen the assembly.Slather a bit of Duct Seal on adj parts of ells.Its pretty rigid.


----------



## BWSmith

Here it is mounted.....using sand as media vs water.Pay no attention to mess,which is on the "to-do" list.The exhaust has been in use for a little while now and has made a huge improvement in this arena.

Again,this ain't about bench grinders....its about sub-assembly's and convenience with a sharp eye on safety.


----------



## thegrgyle

I like it..... I will have to keep that in mind when If I ever have a fixed spot for my grinder..... Right now, its mobile in more than one way.

Great idea!:thumbsup:

Fabian


----------



## BWSmith

Fabian,

I'd be interested in a pic of your grinder setup.....as others here,am sure.

I really like self contained proffesional looking units.A bench grinder mounted on top of a wooden cabinet,custom built to be no bigger than necessary......Thinking 16 or so inches sq X however tall.And even better is if this cabmet/setup was made to fill-in a space.....IOWs,if there was a "parking" place for it when not it use?Thats where we as builders can have anything we want.....design/build it for a special place.

We have a bunch of grinding wheels....and have been,not very aggressively,looking for storage ideas for them.Hanging them on pergbd is the starting or default/jumpoff point.Really want something a little "nicer".And keep rolling ideas on this around the ole noggin......

I threw that grinder shelf up 20 some years ago.....its a royal POS.And am thinking of ripping it out and building an enclosed base unit....same overall dimensions,but with enough "trick" elements(wheel storage) to keep me entertained designing it,haha.Best,BW

Edit to add:One of these(below)would be the hot ticket if a person had the money.Put some lockable wheels or ? on it.


http://www.google.com/products/cata...=YETfTs2QD4Pz0gGWwNSQDw&sqi=2&ved=0CFwQ8wIwAQ#


----------



## thegrgyle

BW,

I agree with you that we all want a dedicated cart on wheels for each of our tools, and be able to pull them out as need be. My workshop is my garage, which I still use in the winter to keep my cars dry and warm, so everything I have is mobile. 



I made this cart last year, inspired by kenbo's 2 sided cart, and that is where my grinder sits, behind the worksharp 3000. When I do end up pulling it out and using my grinder, I usually end up covering up my WS3000, so as not to get grindings all over and inside it. 

Now that I look at my picture, I might do something like you did, and put my catch-all in the access hole between the WS3000 and my grinder:huh:..... Now you got me thinking :icon_smile:

Fabian


----------



## BWSmith

OH yeah,I remember Kenbo and your builds.....cool stuff.

I'm still "trippin"(very good thing)on the whole spatial awareness thing.Grinding wheel storage....your mahine carousel,ect,ect.


Was at Sheets getting a biscuit yesterday.....they have an interesting sliding cig rack behind registers.Have seen the idea mentioned before,here on WWtalk.Not a direct answer to anything at the moment.....It would work better here for a hardware/screw box organiser.Like a library ladder slides to and fro.

But anyway,thanks for the pic....gives me sumthin to think about.BW


----------



## TimPa

*but...*

the average bench grinder is going to release many sparks!!! are you sure you want that to go to your dust collector? where you have a stockpile of wood flour/dust/chips? i would not recommend that. osha/nfpa 664 forbids it actually. even though you may have a filter media.

sorry to play devils advocate, but i don't want you to have a fire/explosion.


----------



## thegrgyle

TimPa said:


> the average bench grinder is going to release many sparks!!! are you sure you want that to go to your dust collector? where you have a stockpile of wood flour/dust/chips? i would not recommend that. osha/nfpa 664 forbids it actually. even though you may have a filter media.
> 
> sorry to play devils advocate, but i don't want you to have a fire/explosion.


 
You bring up a very valid point, and probably good that you did, for those that aren't aware of it. :thumbsup:

That being said, if you look at BW's set up, his "dust"/grindings dump into a bucket with sand in it. IT is NOT hooked up to a DC. This was just his attempt to try to keep the grindings under control, and it looks like a good one. If I attempt to do something similiar to my grinder, I will also NOT hook it up to my DC, but have a sand reservoir as well.

Fabian


----------



## TimPa

i'm with you, thanks.


----------



## woodnthings

*Yup!*



TimPa said:


> the average bench grinder is going to release many sparks!!! are you sure you want that to go to your dust collector? where you have a stockpile of wood flour/dust/chips? *i would not recommend that.* osha/nfpa 664 forbids it actually. even though you may have a filter media.
> 
> sorry to play devils advocate, but i don't want you to have a fire/explosion.


I use a shop vac on my belt sander/grinder and sure enough sometimes a hot, glowing spark settles in the bottom. Actually melted a hole in it once. I used to have a metal cannister, but that shop vac bit the "dust".... I do check it after a heavy dose of grinding and leave the top off for a while. I could be askin' for trouble, but so far so good. No wood dust in that unit, however. 

Metal working and wood working are best when separated. :yes: bill


----------



## BWSmith

In my pea brain the two media's applicable here are water or sand.Water has some slight advantages.....mainly in its ability to absorb/collect "hot things".Considering our shop where we have plumbing and can easily fill a container for this purpose it would seem like a natural......on the surface.

Sand is a VERY effective fire suppressant....a media thats invaluable along with proper extinquishers and water.The deal is,when theres a grease fire on certain pcs of equip,sand makes for WAY less collarteral damage.It also has uses in chemical spills.We just were more concerned I guess with the "funk" associated with mold'y water?

Back to the wheels:

I swear,was thinking of raised panels on a new grinder base cabinet yesterday at work.....in a very Martha S. sort of way.Completely sidestepping the real issue,grinder wheel storage.Duh.Then started thinking of ways grinder and the big wire wheel machine next to it might benifit from raised "moorings" on the top shelf........more sidestepping.The "perfect" wheel storage system is right there.....waiting to be brought to life,haha.BW


----------



## BWSmith

Tim,reckon I could take exception to the "average bench grinder" comment,haha.

That there is a Stanley two-speed,"re-badged" Baldor.....uhhh thats rare as hens teeth.But considering what I paid for it(less than a HF 8")....yeah its pretty avg.No harm,no foul on the caution about dust and sparks.We take it pretty serious here.BW


----------



## BWSmith

A bud shot this up yesterday with completely trash leftover material,I painted/stained it....gotta love Guvment work,haha.BW


----------



## TimPa

BW - you're right as rain - those are no average bench grinders! now mine .... below average :^(


----------



## mdntrdr

BWSmith said:


> I painted/stained it....


Nice piece!

Love the "Martha" colors! :sailor:


----------



## Longknife

This is how I store the bench grinder in my cramped shop. The grinder sit on a tray in a cabinet and is out of the way when not in use.









The tray rides on heavy duty drawer slides an can be pulled out when I need to use the grinder.


----------

